# Having Issues with creating Boot.img



## theDev (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello,

As I am new to Android Developing I hope you can help me 









I dont know what I am doing wrong...

I am compiling AOKP Rom with a working Device and Vendor Tree using prebuilt Kernel.

When I flash the attached Boot.img to my Device via fastboot I stuck at Splash...

I extracted everything with split_bootimage.pl and "gzip -dc ../boot.img-ramdisk.gz | cpio -i"

And everything looks just fine!...

Only diffrence between mine boot.img and the one a working one is default.prop and sbin folder is missing following files 

"acp_recvy" and "miniunz"

I guess that is my error but why is the compiler not including them?

edit: 

did a repack with including them... did not work!

http://www.mediafire...c08d4yrb7ic32p2

Regards,
theGamer


----------



## udK (Apr 13, 2012)

did you repack it with correct _cmdline,_ _baseaddress_ and _pagesize_ values?


----------

